

Killed by Code: Software Transparency in Implantable Medical Devices - bootload
http://www.softwarefreedom.org/resources/2010/transparent-medical-devices.html

======
Roboprog
There was a talk about this recently on one of the IT Conversations podcasts,
one of the O'Reilly conference keynote speakers, I believe.

The speaker discusses her inquiry into trying to find out about the device to
be put into her own body.

